# Weight gain



## Christinee

Hello everyone... Does anyone here think they are putting weight on quickly. I am 7 weeks 4 days preggo and I've already gained 5lbs!! I'm kind of freaking out! So worried I am going to explode this pregnancy!


----------



## Nikko88

Yep. I put on 9 pounds first trimester (almost double the recommended). Since then I've been pulling it back, but I'm still a few pounds over the max I should gain.

First trimester was rough with MS as dry carbs were just about the only thing I could keep down. 

Eat as healthy as you can and exercise when you have the energy.


----------



## madseasons

I also put on 5 pounds the first 7 weeks because I quit smoking cold turkey, then gained 3 more since then of a total of 9 for the first tri, but it has slowed down and now I am maintaining. I am overweight so I have to be more careful from here on out. 

I was too exhausted the first tri to workout, ever, but I am slowly adding more walking and a little strength training back in.


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I put it on quickly at first, but now at 37+3, I've only gained 23 total.


----------



## GeralynB

I've already gained 30 lbs and I'm 28 weeks


----------



## jzgrace

I take the cake (literally) on this one. Lol. Ive gained 33 pounds! And im only 21 weeks. I gained so much with dd1 almost 100 lbs. I was actually 211 lbs when I had dd1 and dd2. It looks like I may be the same with this one if im not careful. Im used to being around 118lbs to 125lbs when not pregnant. Im not a piggy , I just like fatty foods I guess.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I'm having twins so I read you should gain more early on. I've gained 30 pounds and I'm 25 weeks. I should probably gain at least 15 more but it's hard emotionally and physically because I just turned 200 pounds. That's the most I've ever weighed.


----------



## Nikko88

Twin weight gain has got to be hard :hugs: It was hard enough for me to accept I would gain 25-35 lbs with one. Of course, I'm hoping to stay within the recommended weight gain. I'm up to 28.5 lbs at 31 weeks. 

I had been overweight since high school until a couple of years ago. I read stories of woman (either normal weight or over-weight) who have gained and lost baby weight all over the spectrum. It reminds me that this is just a temporary weight gain and that I can lose weight after the baby is born.

I'm dreading/looking forward to being able to workout full steam again. I miss rock climbing. I miss intense cardio. I miss kettlebells. Right now walking up a hill gets me out of breath and body weight exercises are challenging.


----------



## Christinee

I think the weight gain is the hardest for me to deal with..... I am just gaining and gaining and I am not eating THAT bad and I try to exercise too.....


----------



## Christinee

Denise Austin has a 20 minute workout video for pregnant women.. YOu can watch it free on You Tube... I've been doing it... It does work up a sweat but is low impact. :)


----------



## Nikko88

Oh and don't stress over water weight gain. I would go through cycles of constipation and water retention that added several pounds in a week or overnight, which is impossible given my caloric intake. Eventually it evens out over a couple of weeks or the pregnancy as a whole.

I'm going to try some youtube prenatal yoga videos.


----------



## Christinee

Yoga is a good idea.... I am needing to tone up my arms and butt big time!


----------



## Nikko88

I did this one last night:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44fYnoSLL3c&feature=share


I've done yoga on and off for many years and appreciated the use of actual poses and focus on breath. Even though I have been active walking and doing some body weight exercises, I haven't been stretching. So I felt this one. 

Plus there's something really cool about focusing on movement and fluidity when I feel so big. But I think I need to take a belly pic in my yoga outfit (sports bra and yoga pants...nothing like doing yoga in the privacy of my own bedroom) just for a record of how big the belly is getting.


----------



## Christinee

Thanks I'll check out the video...... 

I just got back from the dr. I've gained 6lbs so far at 9.4 weeks. He didn't make a big deal about my weight yet. I said something but he didn't so maybe I am not too far out of bounds... IDK.. I am just going to make sure and eat healthy and exercise and not stress too much about it.


----------



## alison29

I had twins and i ended up gaining 40 lbs but it was all baby and fluids i was back down to 119 pounds by the babies first dr appointment. So ladies don't forget a lot of it is fluid.


----------



## Radkat

This was helpful for me. Helps you see why you NEED to gain the weight. From WebMD.

Where Does the Extra Weight Go During Pregnancy?

Baby: 8 pounds
Placenta: 2-3 pounds
Amniotic fluid: 2-3 pounds
Breast tissue: 2-3 pounds
Blood supply: 4 pounds
Stored fat for delivery and breastfeeding: 5-9 pounds
Larger uterus: 2-5 pounds
Total: 25-35 pounds


----------



## Amythyst

I also second the constipation thing... I have found that my system has slowed down quite a lot. I'm trying to eat more fiber and I'm not completely constipated but like I said my system is much slower. So, I notice that one day I might be 2-3 pounds heavier and then a day or two later its all gone.

I hadn't actually expected to get pregnant when I did... we were TTC for 5 years but I finally decided to start weight watchers and cut down on sugar and eliminate alcohol completely. I had been doing weight watchers with weight training work-outs for about 6 weeks when oops, you missed your period. I lost almost 20 pounds in those 6 weeks - so I dunno if that helped me get pregnant but I was hoping I'd lose more before it happened.

Ironically, in the weeks between 5-8 I lost 5 pounds. Not sure how that happened but since then, I have put a few of those pounds back on. I'm pretty steady now and haven't gained anything (yet). 

But even though I'm at my lightest weight in over 6-7 years, I still feel HUGE! :)


----------



## Nikko88

Overall, there really isn't much of the standard 25-30 pounds that is fat storage. That's important to remember. Most of the weight will drop during recovery.

As for constipation, I resorted to prunes starting a few weeks ago. They help. At this point, I'm trying not to be too worried about the weight because most of it is now going to baby, water retention and constipation.

It's hard to gain weight after working so hard to lose it, but there is no better reason to be gaining it :winkwink:

Lil Miss Bean is now around 4 pounds and will probably gain another 3-5 before she arrives. If I can keep my weight gain within 5 pounds until the big day (I've reached almost 30 pounds of gain overall), I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Christinee

I gained 50 lbs with my daughter... That was 15 years ago so I was very young still so it was easy to lose. I am so worried I will gain that much again and it will be really hard to lose this time because I am older now.


----------



## Missyann

My weight can fluctuate by 2-3 lbs each day according to my bathroom scale. I'm sure it probably just fluids, though I weigh myself at the same time. A note in the constipation thing...I added a lot of fiber to my diet in the morning and have been taking a stool softener since week 8 which has pretty much solved the problem.


----------



## Christinee

I must not be doing too bad because I fit into a cute pair of jeans of mine today... Of coarse I have to put a puffy top on with it to cover the pudge hanging over now, but I am just happy I was able to get in them!!!


----------



## Amythyst

I actually lost 2 pounds when I stepped on the scale yesterday. So, at almost 11.5 weeks and I'm down 3 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight with no vomiting or anything. But, I put on my size 18/20 elastic waist pants today and I could only tolerate wearing them for like an hour. They weren't painful but just made my tummy very annoyed. I can't seem to wear anything that hugs my stomach too tightly now.


----------



## Christinee

Amythyst said:


> I actually lost 2 pounds when I stepped on the scale yesterday. So, at almost 11.5 weeks and I'm down 3 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight with no vomiting or anything. But, I put on my size 18/20 elastic waist pants today and I could only tolerate wearing them for like an hour. They weren't painful but just made my tummy very annoyed. I can't seem to wear anything that hugs my stomach too tightly now.

I'm jealous.. I wish I lost 3 lbs. I'm only gaining!


----------



## Nikko88

I was down a pound from last week then shot up 3 in 2 days :dohh: Why do I step on that scale (other than trying to prepare myself for the weigh in at the doctor's this afternoon)? Swelling and constipate are so much fun :growlmad:

I got all my walks in this weekend and even did a little yoga on Saturday. My appetite is changing. I'm eating less at a time but more prone to snacking.


----------



## Nikko88

I've got a rant about medical professionals, weight and nutrition.

Of course I weighed in 3 lbs heavier this week than at my last appointment two weeks ago. I couldn't exactly explain to the midwife that those 3 lbs actually came over the last three days and that some of that really wasn't food related.

I record my weight every week at the same time and day of the week.

Even though my extra weight gain came in the first trimester (I was up 4/5 lbs extra), it wasn't until week 28 that any of the midwives said anything. And the advice? Cut back on carb/sugars and eat more protein or you will have a big baby. My husband first interpreted this as we needed to eliminate all carbs from our meals. I had to pull him back from that measure. Carbs have their place in a healthy diet.

My blood sugars are normal. I am active. My blood pressure is low/normal. I am conscious of my diet.

So yes, I know I'm on the high side of normal weight gain. But no, it's not because of over-eating. Seems like the recommendation came simply because of the last few weeks of weight gain and that scary BMI of 30.

Prior to the last few years, I've been over-weight (technically obese based on BMI) since the age of fourteen. None of my doctors were very helpful and even seeing a nutritionist had limited results. It wasn't until I reached 207 lbs after a change in jobs, a big move and a disastrous relationship, that I finally found a way of gradually losing the weight and keeping it off.

I know a lot about health and nutrition. Which is why I can't really argue with her advice. I'm just peeved that 1) it doesn't seem based on individual information about me but a general warning about excess sugar consumption = big baby (BTW lil Miss Bean was in 35% for weight at the last scan) 2) my husband tends to take advice to an extreme 3) if I wasn't so conscious of my own health, hearing such a nonspecific warning so late in my pregnancy might make me worry more than is needed or warranted.

Okay rant over. 

I do want to instill in my daughter the good eating habits and whys that I didn't learn until I was an adult. I have back slide on my quest to minimize my intake of added sugar. Limiting carb consumption between meals has such a dramatic impact on my emotional state. I'm so crabby right now, it's not even funny. It doesn't help that carb snacks are so much easier to obtain than high protein or high fiber snacks.

I did drink my powdered chai this morning (4 teaspoons of added sugar) but my morning snack was limited to carrots and hummus. No chocolates. No zucchini bread. My goal is to only eat dessert-type items after a meal and avoid foods with most of their calories from simple carbs or sugar between meals.

Back to the hard boiled egg snacks ^_^ Good thing my cholesterol has always been low.


----------

